# confusion (How to study 3rd year subjects)



## taurean

#laugh Hi everyone, I have recently joined the group and I think it's a great 
platform for all the med students... I am going to start my third year 
very soon so I wanted some advice...like how to study pharmacology,pathology and surgery. I mean at the end of the year do we need to remember all the 
medicines, doses and sideeffects? and what do I need to concentrate on 
basically through the whole year? I mean you cannot remember everything 
you studied at the end. My friends say you should have a strong grip of physiology in the wards.Do you think reviewing anat case studies would help? In short,tell me how to study these subjects smartly?


----------



## maik7upurz

taurean said:


> #laugh Hi everyone, I have recently joined the group and I think it's a great
> platform for all the med students... I am going to start my third year
> very soon so I wanted some advice...like how to study pharmacology,pathology and surgery. I mean at the end of the year do we need to remember all the
> medicines, doses and sideeffects? and what do I need to concentrate on
> basically through the whole year? I mean you cannot remember everything
> you studied at the end. My friends say you should have a strong grip of physiology in the wards.Do you think reviewing anat case studies would help? In short,tell me how to study these subjects smartly?


You dont have to study surgery and medicine in 3rd year really... But You should give a lot of time to Pharmacology and Pathology though followed by forensics too.

Pharmacology:
Should know the theory behind how things work, IE the Physiology and how the drug corrects the problem. Then should know the classification of all drugs, the prototype followed by the different generations. Doses arent imporant except in TB, Malaria and a few others liket hat. Know side effects really well too. And ya you have to remember all of it so start revising it all now its all memorization like anatomy kinda.

Wards just attend them nothing to study for now.


----------



## taurean

thank u so much for the quick reply.........could u plz gv me the list of books for 3rd yr including the ones that u think r really good at concepts n stuff i.e the ones that u prefer to study and the review books as well. I used board review series for summary and mcqs, u think brs would be enough for 3rd yr as well?..... 
take care,
taurean


----------



## maik7upurz

Pharma use small Katzung ONLY dont waste your time on big books just do the small katzung very very well its all you need for prof examination .

Patho.. most of us used Jawad for general patho its really good all questions from from it. You can use medium robins too if you have more time.

For Microbiology, use Javetz i think thats the name also good book

For Parasitlogy use some small book like jamiat.

For forensic , use some small blue concise book. 

Think thats all you'll need all year


----------



## taurean

maik7upurz said:


> Pharma use small Katzung ONLY dont waste your time on big books just do the small katzung very very well its all you need for prof examination .
> 
> Patho.. most of us used Jawad for general patho its really good all questions from from it. You can use medium robins too if you have more time.
> 
> For Microbiology, use Javetz i think thats the name also good book
> 
> For Parasitlogy use some small book like jamiat.
> 
> For forensic , use some small blue concise book.
> 
> Think thats all you'll need all year


 
thanks alot 
take care,


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Forensic- Terse is really good one

Pharma- small katzung isnt enough i reckon, atleast add lippincott in the combo.


----------



## maik7upurz

I think small Katzung is plenty enough honestly for the proff's they give. I guess you could add lippincott if you want to get high marks like our queen Doc Ammera


----------



## MastahRiz

I prefer big and small katzung.


----------



## maik7upurz

u can buy the big one but ull have trouble studying from it and revising from it cuz paki exams require you to revise over and over everything.. the smaller the book the better. guess u can start with big katzung if u like but I found it overbearing for wat u have to know in the Pakistani prof. You have to know classifications, side effects etc. Big Katzung goes way overboard. Pay attention in classes and use small katzung as ure bible and go over it a 100 times =)


----------



## MastahRiz

You guys are lucky; our tests and quizzes always ask a few questions that are only found in the full version of Katzung. The lectures for us also seem to come straight from big Kat. Not an enjoyable subject for most.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

maik7upurz said:


> I think small Katzung is plenty enough honestly for the proff's they give. I guess you could add lippincott if you want to get high marks like our queen Doc Ammera


well, if you ask me, i did one and only *BIG KATZUNG* #wink ,nothing less, nothing more!most of my viva qs were given in Big only, if i hadnt done that, i wudnt be able to get 250/300 in pharma!:happy: 
but its harder to do for average good students...so, i guess, for the majority, lippin+small Katzung is a must...dont take such risk okay.#yes 
P.S im Princess, not queen#grin !


----------



## dr.Shafia

even i think just studying small katzung isnt enough and i study in pakistan and just gave a test(our institute takes alot of tests in between the year) and all the pharma questions were from big katzunk you cant find them in small katzung and in lippincott..but if u cant memorize and are not willing to really really work hard then just go for small katzung with lippincott..plus tell me which is this meduim robbins i just know basic and basis and what do you think awhich one if tehm is better and i agree with terse for forensic though we also study parik by an indian author and naseeb r awan a pakistani author..but terse and qr of toxicology is enough too..and to forget about anual prof talk about usmele nad stuff then what is just studyin from small katzunk enough to know...you then cant study this book when apearin for usmele or otehr exams


----------



## Doc_Ammara

dr.Shafia said:


> even i think just studying small katzung isnt enough and i study in pakistan and just gave a test(our institute takes alot of tests in between the year) and all the pharma questions were from big katzunk you cant find them in small katzung and in lippincott..but if u cant memorize and are not willing to really really work hard then just go for small katzung with lippincott..plus tell me which is this meduim robbins i just know basic and basis and what do you think awhich one if tehm is better and i agree with terse for forensic though we also study parik by an indian author and naseeb r awan a pakistani author..but terse and qr of toxicology is enough too..and to forget about anual prof talk about usmele nad stuff then what is just studyin from small katzunk enough to know...you then cant study this book when apearin for usmele or otehr exams


Medium Robbins is enough to know whats required to be known for a good infact really good score in the prof and tests but if u wanna excel,then switch to Big Robbins...but i must say that has got too much stuff in it,so if ur retaining power is good,then u can go for it, else it will give u a really tough time during the exam prep coz revising the whole thing isnt easy at all #yes .


----------



## dr.Shafia

well but still teh only problem is i am not aware of medium robbins or its not available here...can u tell me the whole name???


----------



## MastahRiz

Robbins' Pathological basis of disease 7th Edition


----------



## Doc_Ammara

MastahRiz said:


> Robbins' Pathological basis of disease 7th Edition


No...not 7th, the 8th Edition is already there in the market now...#yes


----------



## MastahRiz

Doc_Ammara said:


> No...not 7th, the 8th Edition is already there in the market now...#yes


Along with it's new and improved (ie higher) price tag 

Didn't know there was an 8th version already...


----------



## fahdi

Robbins pathology basis and basic are two different books. Most students use basis, its more difficult to understand than basic. Short book of robbins pathology(pocket) is no way an appropriate alternative to the big one. You have to either supplement it with goljan and kaplan (which seems difficult) or you can just add notes from the big one (after giving it a first read) into the small pocket robbins, so you don't have to give it a second read. But either way, it seems a bit difficult to manage. I would rather suggest you to just read the big robbins basis and underline the things that you consider important and would need to read them again and again.


----------



## maik7upurz

Mastahriz was talking about the BIG Robbins being the "pathological basis of disease" which is STILL in the 7th edition DOC AMMARA. This is called in desi terms as "big robbins"

The "desi medium robbins south asia edition available for Rs.800 in local market" is Robbins Basic Pathology 8th edition which just came out after a gap of 5 years.

so 1. Big Robbins 7th edition. 2. Medium Robbins 8th edition

also there is something they call "Baby Robbins" here but dont be fooled. It is a concise version of the BIG robbins, not an entirely different book.

In most govt schools to pass the prof you will need one good book and one concise book. Everyone besides toppers are strongly advised in their own interest to use Medium Robbins and whatever local author book is available in your college that the rest of the students use. For those who can give 3 hours a day everyday of the year to just pathology and plan on topping and getting super high marks and becoming a pathologist... Big Robbins all the way! (1500 pages)


----------



## MastahRiz

Right on the money.

I found the concise/"baby" to be good too, but only if you remember every single thing in it-- otherwise it'll just do you harm. "Medium" on the other hand, I found to be somewhat redundant, and it drove me nuts most if not all of the time. I never tried "big" Robbins, but the other two basically made me hate the subject, unfortunately.


----------



## Doc_Ammara

maik7upurz said:


> Mastahriz was talking about the BIG Robbins being the "pathological basis of disease" which is STILL in the 7th edition DOC AMMARA. This is called in desi terms as "big robbins"
> 
> The "desi medium robbins south asia edition available for Rs.800 in local market" is Robbins Basic Pathology 8th edition which just came out after a gap of 5 years.
> 
> so 1. Big Robbins 7th edition. 2. Medium Robbins 8th edition
> 
> also there is something they call "Baby Robbins" here but dont be fooled. It is a concise version of the BIG robbins, not an entirely different book.
> 
> In most govt schools to pass the prof you will need one good book and one concise book. Everyone besides toppers are strongly advised in their own interest to use Medium Robbins and whatever local author book is available in your college that the rest of the students use. For those who can give 3 hours a day everyday of the year to just pathology and plan on topping and getting super high marks and becoming a pathologist... Big Robbins all the way! (1500 pages)


okay okay Sir...thanks for the KIND info...#wink


----------



## dr.Shafia

oh yes i agree with jsut reading basic but i do read basis sometime..alot of students use basic and baby basis to cover both in my instituite...


----------



## dr.Shafia

the very best thing in the end is check out brs....


----------

